# Victoria state sponsorship



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All,

It has been 12 weeks since I applied to the Victoria State Sponsorship but have yet to receive any feedback on my application.
I have contacted them using the email addresses on their site and still no response.

How long does it take to get feedback? And how can I get in contact with them? What email address do you use??

Has anyone gotten feedback on their application?


Thanks!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The only email address they will respond to with regards to state sponsorship applications is [email protected].

Usually they'll respond within a couple of days. Be sure to include your file number.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Ozbound12.. Yeah, I have reached them at that email address and placed my file number in the subject. I emailed them on Thursday but have yet to hear back from them. Does it usually take longer than 12 weeks? I am worried.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It was a long weekend here (Easter) so that's probably why they haven't gotten back to you yet. You should hear from them sometime this week. Be patient.

I know that they have been experiencing delays particularly for ICT applications so it may take longer than 12 weeks before they make a decision on your case.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah yes! Thank you... I just checked.. they were on holiday up until yesterday. So I guess it should be fine and I should hear from them very soon. 
Cross my fingers that I hear something positive very soon!


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

scorpiodove said:


> Ah yes! Thank you... I just checked.. they were on holiday up until yesterday. So I guess it should be fine and I should hear from them very soon.
> Cross my fingers that I hear something positive very soon!


Hi,

Did you hear anything from them yet?

Its been more than 14 weeks for me and still waiting...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

I have applied for Victoria State sponsorship on 9th Mar 2013. Would like to know how much time it takes for processing. Does CO gets assigned and by what time after application.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> I have applied for Victoria State sponsorship on 9th Mar 2013. Would like to know how much time it takes for processing. Does CO gets assigned and by what time after application.


Hi, I applied on 13th March. Can I ask what is your occupation?
According to FAQ on their website the processing time is 12 weeks and looking at a few forums most people wait for 12+ weeks (even more for some ICT professionals). 
They do not really inform you when someone is assigned to your case and they ask not to inquire about it. So, you just have to wait and hope for the best...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> I have applied for Victoria State sponsorship on 9th Mar 2013. Would like to know how much time it takes for processing. Does CO gets assigned and by what time after application.


Hi, I applied on 13th March. Can I ask what is your occupation?
According to FAQ on their website the processing time is 12 weeks and looking at a few forums most people wait for 12+ weeks (even more for some ICT professionals). 
They do not really inform you when someone is assigned to your case and they ask not to enquire about it. So, you just have to wait and hope for the best...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

I have applied for Software Tester (261314). Exactly don't know the success rate for Vic SS. Moreover Vic SS takes of lot time for processing. Worried as it should not come out negative after a long wait.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> I have applied for Software Tester (261314). Exactly don't know the success rate for Vic SS. Moreover Vic SS takes of lot time for processing. Worried as it should not come out negative after a long wait.


Can you apply to any other state? From what I have seen, other states are generally accepting all applicants that meet the minimal requirements, while Victoria rejects half of the applicants without even explaining properly why...
Their sponsorship is the only way for getting a PR for me, so I am very very worried too:/


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Apart from Vic only other state for which I can apply is ACT, but it has limited availability (seems 75% seats filled) as per their site details. So Vic is the only option for me. Another option is to wait till July when all the quotas get reset. The only positive thing is that my occupation software tester (261314) has not reached 75% of the ceiling for Vic state quota. Secondly I hope that the number of application rejections will come down as July is approaching and the state might not want more seats to remain vacant till July (when the quotas are reset) due to excessive rejections.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you hear anything from them yet?
> 
> Its been more than 14 weeks for me and still waiting...



Nope.. Nothing Yet so far... :S Fingers crossed....


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Apart from Vic only other state for which I can apply is ACT, but it has limited availability (seems 75% seats filled) as per their site details. So Vic is the only option for me. Another option is to wait till July when all the quotas get reset. The only positive thing is that my occupation software tester (261314) has not reached 75% of the ceiling for Vic state quota. Secondly I hope that the number of application rejections will come down as July is approaching and the state might not want more seats to remain vacant till July (when the quotas are reset) due to excessive rejections.


I have applied as software tester too.. and that is the reason I have applied for Victoria as well. It will take 12 weeks for processing time before you get an answer. Assuming you do by then :S
I have applied on January 3 but still nothing yet... I hope that does not mean bad news...

Will keep you posted with any outcome...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Apart from Vic only other state for which I can apply is ACT, but it has limited availability (seems 75% seats filled) as per their site details. So Vic is the only option for me. Another option is to wait till July when all the quotas get reset. The only positive thing is that my occupation software tester (261314) has not reached 75% of the ceiling for Vic state quota. Secondly I hope that the number of application rejections will come down as July is approaching and the state might not want more seats to remain vacant till July (when the quotas are reset) due to excessive rejections.


I really hope you are right... The occupation ceiling for Life Scientist is 540 and only 46 people have been invited until the last report was published. So my only hope is that the number of scientist looking for sponsorship is not that big


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Apart from Vic only other state for which I can apply is ACT, but it has limited availability (seems 75% seats filled) as per their site details. So Vic is the only option for me. Another option is to wait till July when all the quotas get reset. The only positive thing is that my occupation software tester (261314) has not reached 75% of the ceiling for Vic state quota. Secondly I hope that the number of application rejections will come down as July is approaching and the state might not want more seats to remain vacant till July (when the quotas are reset) due to excessive rejections.


I hope Victoria follows your statement... But the issue is that Occupation ceiling for Software and Applications Programmers (2613) has already crossed 75%. (as on 18th Feb). Any state will not be able to nominate if the occupation has reached its ceiling and has to wait until the quota has been reset which happens on 1st July.

Source : SkillSelect

Navigate ->Reports->Occupation Ceilings


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

As per the vic site the software tester as well other computer related occupations are shown in green ie. more people can apply for it from a vic state perspective. From my knowledge every state has certain quota specific to individual occupations. Though overall 75% seats have been filled, DIAC cannot take the quotas allocated to the states. Averagely vic nominates around 80 candidates monthly (looking at the reports provided on diac site )which are scattered along various occupations.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

has CO been assigned to your application and at what date?


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All.. So I finally get a response today! Although, only to let me know that there is a delay in processing my application and that they still do not have an outcome.

"We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. "


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hi, lets hope things work out positively for you. One thing surprised me is that your points are 70 then why are you going for state nomination.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> hi, lets hope things work out positively for you. One thing surprised me is that your points are 70 then why are you going for state nomination.


The reason being that my occupation is not in the SOL


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

You should have opted for state ACT as it seems works faster. Currently limited seats are available on ACT occupation list for software tester, but the situation should have been much better in Jan 2013 when u applied for Vic SS. Apart from these 2 states there are no other options for software tester.
Can u put some light on exactly when CO was assigned to ur application.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

The ACT? How exactly?

The status of my EOI still reads "SUBMITTED". When should I have been assigned a CO?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ACT - Australian Capital and Territory
ACT also has software tester on their occupation list which currently has limited availability.

Regarding CO getting assigned to Vic SS, I don't have clear cut idea.
I have contacted one of my friend (who has received Vic SS +ve), for Vic SS processing steps and details.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Would appreciate if you could share that information once you have it


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Actually he got nomination from NSW - New South Wales and not Vic.
His occupation is Software Engineer.
Anyway I have asked him for the details, will furnish it asap.
Keep updating about your progress.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got the sposorship from Victoria and an invitation to appy! Only one month after application, do maybe they are actually speeding up the process because July is approaching. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> I just got the sposorship from Victoria and an invitation to appy! Only one month after application, do maybe they are actually speeding up the process because July is approaching. Good luck everyone!


Congrats for the Vic SS positive outcome. It's amazing that it happened with in a month. I have come across members who are going through a very long wait period for Vic SS.


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have applied for Vic State sponsorship, it states I must make a commitment to Vic for two years, my question is what happens after that? Do i automatically get PR? How long is the visa for? I have applied for the 190.

Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for Vic State sponsorship, it states I must make a commitment to Vic for two years, my question is what happens after that? Do i automatically get PR? How long is the visa for? I have applied for the 190.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response!


It IS a PR!
its just moral obligation to stay and work for first two years of your PR in that state.
PRs are valid for 5 years (given that you have validated it in first year)!


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm planning to apply for Vic SS this week. The only other option for me is ACT ..
Software testing..

Wish me luck guys

regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rakesharavindan said:


> I'm planning to apply for Vic SS this week. The only other option for me is ACT ..
> Software testing..
> 
> Wish me luck guys
> ...


Wish you best of luck and speedy processing for Vic SS. Give a thought for ACT also. Rejections for Vic SS are common and also the time period is lengthy. Anyway good luck from my side to you.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Wish you best of luck and speedy processing for Vic SS. Give a thought for ACT also. Rejections for Vic SS are common and also the time period is lengthy. Anyway good luck from my side to you.


Hey madhukar, 

Thanks a lot.. Can i apply for both the states together? 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi rakesh,

I am not sure whether a person can apply for SS simultaneously for more than one state. I have read some where, that some states do not allow such thing. I am giving u the site details for both the states. 

For ACT - https://www.acacia-au.com/
For Victoria - Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

Go through the sites in details.
Basically I don't want your SS getting rejected due to silly mistakes because of ignorance.

Secondly, check the availability of occupation 'Software Tester' for ACT, seems it has limited numbers.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Guys..i would be sailing in the same boat as you are. I have applied for Victoria SS yesterday and also lodged EOI on Skill select. My total score comes to 80 points after state sponsorship. I hope there should not be any issues with VISA invitation unless the occupational ceiling is reached !!

Cheers


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

*your occupation?*



amitgupte said:


> Hey Guys..i would be sailing in the same boat as you are. I have applied for Victoria SS yesterday and also lodged EOI on Skill select. My total score comes to 80 points after state sponsorship. I hope there should not be any issues with VISA invitation unless the occupational ceiling is reached !!
> 
> Cheers


Can I know your occupation


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Can I know your occupation


I am working as a Project Manager and i have been assessed for 135112 (ICT Project Manager)


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi rakesh,
> 
> I am not sure whether a person can apply for SS simultaneously for more than one state. I have read some where, that some states do not allow such thing. I am giving u the site details for both the states.
> 
> ...


Thanks madhukar.. Will have a look and then decide


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all. I haveapplied for vic ss on 6th april and am now waiting for invite. I really am concerned how slow will they be now and what happens if I recieve ita in last week of June ?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Hi all. I haveapplied for vic ss on 6th april and am now waiting for invite. I really am concerned how slow will they be now and what happens if I recieve ita in last week of June ?


What's your occupation? The processing time seems to differ based on occupations. I got my sponsorship in less than one month while some people are waiting for 3+ months...


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

It's over 04 months for me since I submitted my Vic SS still waiting..


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Deshdeep said:


> It's over 04 months for me since I submitted my Vic SS still waiting..


I'm in the same boat as you are...submitted for VSS on 18th dec and still waiting for decision...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Deshdeep said:


> It's over 04 months for me since I submitted my Vic SS still waiting..


Hi, Deshdeep

Can I know your occupation? 

Actually Vic SS processing duration varies across occupations. It is common for ICT professional facing delays in SS processing. Recently a member with occupation 'Life Scientist' got Vic SS within a months time. I have applied for Vic SS on 9th Mar and got acknowledgement on 12th Mar. Since I am from ICT occupation, things won't fast for me.
Some members have got update from Vic state about delay in their processing.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are...submitted for VSS on 18th dec and still waiting for decision...


Can I know your occupation?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Software Tester


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> What's your occupation? The processing time seems to differ based on occupations. I got my sponsorship in less than one month while some people are waiting for 3+:clap2: months...


Thats great! congrats to you :clap2:

I am applying as ICTsecurity analyst


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone (from ICT occupation) received any response from Victoria SS team recently??? I have checked few threads in this forum and looks like the applications were processed till November. But all the December applicants are still waiting for a decision. Not sure on whats happening with ICT occupation...


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

How much are the fees for Vic SS


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashanti7311 said:


> How much are the fees for Vic SS


There is no fee for Vic SS.


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi, Deshdeep
> 
> Can I know your occupation?
> 
> ...


ICT - Performance Testing


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

Deshdeep said:


> ICT - Performance Testing


Mate, may I ask you what did you got as an ack...from Vic SS??


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi, Deshdeep
> 
> Can I know your occupation?
> 
> ...


Mate, may I ask you what did you got as an acknowledgement ...from Vic SS??


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mate, may I ask you what did you got as an acknowledgement ...from Vic

Do the ack vary?
Isnt it just a general letter saying that "we have received your app and will be processing it etc"


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Mate, may I ask you what did you got as an acknowledgement ...from Vic
> 
> Do the ack vary?
> Isnt it just a general letter saying that "we have received your app and will be processing it etc"


Hi,

Following is my ack letter, I have substituted XYZ for my actual reference number. Don't have any idea whether ack letter varies from person to peson.

===============
Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is XYZ. The nominated occupation is 261314 Software Tester.

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government Nomination Occupation List. The eligibility list identifies skills in demand in Victoria, and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The eligibility list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). See the DIAC website Department of Immigration & Citizenship for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number : XYZ in all of your communication to us.
===================================


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is my ack letter, I have substituted XYZ for my actual reference number. Don't have any idea whether ack letter varies from person to peson.
> 
> ...




yes my letter is the exact same thing.

I really hope we get a reply soon, things are not looking good for meeting the July deadline as most people (ICT applicants) have been waiting for 3+ months now.

But isn't the letter valid till 4 months after you receive it ? so i am guessing the July "deadline" should not really matter ? (that is IF we get the invite!)


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi to every one,

This is a gentle request to every one to add signature to their account. When any one writes or replies to the post the signature of the writer will get displayed at bottom. The signature contains details like, occupation, Skills assessment date, date of EOI, SS applied date and so on. This will streamline communication and we will be able to know each other in a much better way. This will eliminate unwanted posts like asking for occupation, when was SS submitted etc.

The steps are simple to add signature.
Click on USER CP tab
On left hand side use Your Control Panel-->Settings & Options-->Edit Signature

For reference, I have added signature which gets reflected at bottom of my post.

In case some one does not want to show his or her signature there is option to hide it when posting, so no need to worry.
I hope many will agree with me and hoping in future our communication will have all possible clarity required.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please Advise ?*



JoannaAch said:


> Can you apply to any other state? From what I have seen, other states are generally accepting all applicants that meet the minimal requirements, while Victoria rejects half of the applicants without even explaining properly why...
> Their sponsorship is the only way for getting a PR for me, so I am very very worried too:/


Hello Folks,

Sorry to join in late..
I am applying for software Tester.. and migration agent states I qualify for ACT SS and VIC SS but ACT SS requires mandatory funds req and VIC SS, just a delcaration.. Please advise.. and If you folks can guide me on documentation part.. then it would be very helpful..


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please Advise ?*



madhukar.rokade said:


> Wish you best of luck and speedy processing for Vic SS. Give a thought for ACT also. Rejections for Vic SS are common and also the time period is lengthy. Anyway good luck from my side to you.


Guys,

Can anyone share with some sample documents and how to go about filling into with ACS.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....

Thank you very much for all your support...

For the rest who is still waiting for the Green signal from Victoria, all the very best...you would get a positive outcome soon..just a matter of time..


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support...
> 
> For the rest who is still waiting for the Green signal from Victoria, all the very best...you would get a positive outcome soon..just a matter of time..


Congratulations!!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support...
> 
> For the rest who is still waiting for the Green signal from Victoria, all the very best...you would get a positive outcome soon..just a matter of time..


Are you planning to move there alone or with your family? Do let me know on the next steps you would be following so that I can prepare things well in advance.
Cheers!!


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> Are you planning to move there alone or with your family? Do let me know on the next steps you would be following so that I can prepare things well in advance.
> Cheers!!


Will move with my family...

I have also received the invitation in Skillselect. So, started gathering the required documents..planning to lodge the visa next week...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support...
> 
> For the rest who is still waiting for the Green signal from Victoria, all the very best...you would get a positive outcome soon..just a matter of time..


Congratulations. Wish you good luck for the visa process ahead.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support...
> 
> For the rest who is still waiting for the Green signal from Victoria, all the very best...you would get a positive outcome soon..just a matter of time..


Glad that you got it finally, can u say how much experience you have as software tester?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

8 yrs mate


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> 8 yrs mate


Ok good, just wanted to know, as some say VIC rejects some applications..i would expect ACS assessment in May 1st or 2nd week..Do you suggest to go with VIC or wait until July? what do you think?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

rvijay said:


> Ok good, just wanted to know, as some say VIC rejects some applications..i would expect ACS assessment in May 1st or 2nd week..Do you suggest to go with VIC or wait until July? what do you think?


yes, rejections are more in Victoria than any other state since they receive huge number of applications....My suggestion would be that you can go ahead and apply for Vic in May as its not going to cost you anything to lodge the application...application processing may take up to 12 weeks..which may take you till mid Aug to get your result....

Other option would be to wait till July and apply for ACT/SA as SA/ACT might refresh their occupation list...this is with an assumption that Software Testing would be included in their list...but i would suggest to go for Victoria first rather than waiting till July...


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> yes, rejections are more in Victoria than any other state since they receive huge number of applications....My suggestion would be that you can go ahead and apply for Vic in May as its not going to cost you anything to lodge the application...application processing may take up to 12 weeks..which may take you till mid Aug to get your result....
> 
> Other option would be to wait till July and apply for ACT/SA as SA/ACT might refresh their occupation list...this is with an assumption that Software Testing would be included in their list...but i would suggest to go for Victoria first rather than waiting till July...


Ok thank you...


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....Yipeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

falss said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....Yipeeeeeeeeee


Congrats, the long wait finally paid you.

Can I know your occupation?

Came across few members who got +ve Vic SS and found that their IELTS score is excellent. It seems currently members who are having high IELTS score are getting the +ve response for Vic SS.

Good wishes for your visa processing ahead, hoping this process should work fast as 190 comes under priority processing.


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Software tester n thanks for your wishes


----------



## MisterG (Apr 10, 2013)

Firstly, congratulations to those of you that have received Vic sponsorship & good luck to everyone still waiting for a reply.

Can I ask you what documents you all submitted to the state?
1. Detailed CV or Resume
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS results
4. any thing else?

Do these documents need to be certified in the same way as ACS?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

MisterG said:


> Firstly, congratulations to those of you that have received Vic sponsorship & good luck to everyone still waiting for a reply.
> 
> Can I ask you what documents you all submitted to the state?
> 1. Detailed CV or Resume
> ...


I have additionally submitted:
1. reference letters from two employers (to prove that I have the minimal required 2 yrs of experience)
2. my qualification degrees
3. commitment letter with a summary of my experience, qualifications, job market in Victoria, financial estimates and screen shots of 8-10 jobs that I could apply for.

I do not think there is space for more documents in the application
And you do not need to certify any of the documents, just scan them and upload online.
Good luck!


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Sorry to join in late..
> I am applying for software Tester.. and migration agent states I qualify for ACT SS and VIC SS but ACT SS requires mandatory funds req and VIC SS, just a delcaration.. Please advise.. and If you folks can guide me on documentation part.. then it would be very helpful..


it's totally at the discretion of the CO NOT Mandatory. You should be in a position to respond to that. so keep your :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who git the ita.
I read above regarding tge extra docs and now im worried as i did not submit a commitment letter......

ACS -mar 13, 2012, IELTS -8, vic ss - apr 6, ack - apr 7, - awaiting ita


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who git the ita.
> I read above regarding tge extra docs and now im worried as i did not submit a commitment letter......
> 
> ACS -mar 13, 2012, IELTS -8, vic ss - apr 6, ack - apr 7, - awaiting ita


If you want, you can always send it to them (just mention your reference number).


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

scorpiodove said:


> Hi All.. So I finally get a response today! Although, only to let me know that there is a delay in processing my application and that they still do not have an outcome.
> 
> "We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. "


Do update about your Vic SS. I am expecting you to get in few days as few members from software tester have recently received +ve response. They applied in dec 2012. 
Wish you good luck.


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have additionally submitted:
> 1. reference letters from two employers (to prove that I have the minimal required 2 yrs of experience)
> 2. my qualification degrees
> 3. commitment letter with a summary of my experience, qualifications, job market in Victoria, financial estimates and screen shots of 8-10 jobs that I could apply for.
> ...


Hi,

I have submitted my application Vic SS for software tester a week ago.
I see that you have made a mention of commitment letter. Could you please tell me more about that. As per the website, they haven't asked for any commitment letter to be submitted.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

kn.bushan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application Vic SS for software tester a week ago.
> I see that you have made a mention of commitment letter. Could you please tell me more about that. As per the website, they haven't asked for any commitment letter to be submitted.


Hi, No, it is not mandatory to submit a commitment letter (unless they ask for it), but an agent advised my to write one, just to make my application stronger. I got my sponsorship in less then a month, but I am not sure if it was because of the extra documents I submitted or just based on my occupation. 
I would guess it is better to send more documents and address all possible issues, then wait for them to get back to you and ask for it later!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

falss said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....Yipeeeeeeeeee


What were ur IETLS band scores?


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, No, it is not mandatory to submit a commitment letter (unless they ask for it), but an agent advised my to write one, just to make my application stronger. I got my sponsorship in less then a month, but I am not sure if it was because of the extra documents I submitted or just based on my occupation.
> I would guess it is better to send more documents and address all possible issues, then wait for them to get back to you and ask for it later!


Hi Joanna,

Thanks a lot for the information..As per what you say, i would send across some extra documents to make my application look a bit more stronger..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

falss said:


> Finally, after a long wait of 4 months, received the Victoria SS Approval email today....Yipeeeeeeeeee


Can I know ur IELTS score?


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

L-8 ,r-8.5,w-7.5,s-7.5 o-8


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

falss said:


> L-8 ,r-8.5,w-7.5,s-7.5 o-8


Thanks


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have heard that the percentage of rejections in Victoria are also very high (due to the high volume of applications) so good luck to all of us. :fingerscrossed:

I advise everyone to have a back up as well


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

My VIC application was approved after 4 months approx.

*What if you want to change state (to NSW) ??* .... after coming to Australia.
Is it possible ?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> My VIC application was approved after 4 months approx.
> 
> *What if you want to change state (to NSW) ??* .... after coming to Australia.
> Is it possible ?


Whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ef34375 said:


> My VIC application was approved after 4 months approx.
> 
> *What if you want to change state (to NSW) ??* .... after coming to Australia.
> Is it possible ?


Can I know your detail IELTS score and the occupation?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kindly update anyone who have received Vic SS result recently who has applied in Dec end and Jan 2013.
I have came across members who have applied in mid Dec and got the Vic SS. Seems the apllicantions of Dec end and Jan 2013 should be in a process to get the Vic SS.
Please update.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Can I know your detail IELTS score and the occupation?


My job code : Database Administrator
IELTS: S-7, W-8, R-8.5, L-8.5

I asked this because I see many more openings in NSW compared to VIC.

*Under what circumstances VIC Govt guys can allow VIC SS candidates to work for NSW ?*


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> My job code : Database Administrator
> IELTS: S-7, W-8, R-8.5, L-8.5
> 
> I asked this because I see many more openings in NSW compared to VIC.
> ...



Since you were sponsored by VIC therefore you have an obligation to the state to complete your 2 years- if you don't then you may have issues when applying for citizenship


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any updates from anyone reg their application/approval of VIC SS?


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

status is = waiting

been only 5 weeks though...taking minimum of 12-14 wks now :S


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Will they take 12-13 weeks to tell us its negative or positive ? Thats a lot of time  

We cant even apply anywhere in between


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

negative or positive 12-14 wks is the wait - but only for us lucky ICT applicants 
have you applied?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes applied today for Vic SS, its going to be a long wait. 

I am thinking of filling some other states as well. However we cant now considering I have already filed for Victoria.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

We are the lucky once have to wait the longest


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Yes applied today for Vic SS, its going to be a long wait.
> 
> I am thinking of filling some other states as well. However we cant now considering I have already filed for Victoria.


Have you got ACS results already?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Have you got ACS results already?


With old results not with the new once I filed for increase in exp,


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys....

I have 190 PR (VIC SS)

Yesterday I got one email from [email protected] 
with subject: Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program - Request for Participat​ion

But there is nothing in that email .... no instructions.

Only Content is : "This email is generated in HTML format"

Because I remember that we have abligation to participate in SURVEYS as per VIC SS policy.
Is this email related to that ? Anyone got this email before ?


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi ef37475

That happened to me a few times, so I called them up, and they requested i reply to the email requesting they send it again, which they did the same day with the full content.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

ashanti7311

thanks for your reply... I replied to that email and they got back with some TEST participation to measure skills. Here is the excerpt:

**
Your involvement in our review will not affect your State nomination. 

We are trialling a new assessment tool (International Knowledge Measurement), in order to streamline and improve our service to Victorian State nomination applicants. 

This test will provide a profile of your skills, knowledge, attitude and aptitude. You will be able to obtain a copy of the outcome of the assessment which you may wish to provide to your current employer, or potential employers. 
**

What I should do guys ?? Anyone got this earlier ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Any suggestion guys on above post ??


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> ashanti7311
> 
> thanks for your reply... I replied to that email and they got back with some TEST participation to measure skills. Here is the excerpt:
> 
> ...


**
Hi

I have applied for VIC SS on 7th May. Your signature shows that u have already received ur PR. Then whats this? Did you receive this from the VIC SS / DIAC ? Did you receive any online test link? Is this test compulsory? What are the questions in case you case check the test link?

uj


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

I don't see anyone posting results in this group. Is Victoria considering any testers for this year?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I don't see anyone posting results in this group. Is Victoria considering any testers for this year?


2613 ceiling reached on 20th May and will reset on 1st July. I came across last member 'nivas' who got Vic SS for software tester on 17th May 2013. He applied on 29th Jan 2013.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 2613 ceiling reached on 20th May and will reset on 1st July. I came across last member 'nivas' who got Vic SS for software tester on 17th May 2013. He applied on 29th Jan 2013.


Thanks for the update. Anyhow you applied 2 months before what I did and now I have some reference 

I guess you would get your result as soon as the quota is opened and mine will take an additional 2 months from the date you receive an update for your application. 

Any idea on what other states would accept testers for the 2013-2014 nomination list? I am not finding anything on the internet though I keep an eye on the recent news with respect to state nomination occupation lists.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks for the update. Anyhow you applied 2 months before what I did and now I have some reference
> 
> I guess you would get your result as soon as the quota is opened and mine will take an additional 2 months from the date you receive an update for your application.
> 
> Any idea on what other states would accept testers for the 2013-2014 nomination list? I am not finding anything on the internet though I keep an eye on the recent news with respect to state nomination occupation lists.


Seems NSW may open door for software testers.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems NSW may open door for software testers.


That would be great. Sydney has good number of opportunities for Software Testers and NSW rejections are also less when compared to Victoria


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> That would be great. Sydney has good number of opportunities for Software Testers and NSW rejections are also less when compared to Victoria


In terms of rejection I don't think any state can match Victoria.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> In terms of rejection I don't think any state can match Victoria.


True


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> In terms of rejection I don't think any state can match Victoria.


True


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

*2013 Skilled Occupation List*

2013 Skilled Occupation List released

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

is 262112 ICT Security Specialist removed? I dont see it in it :S


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ibtihaj said:


> is 262112 ICT Security Specialist removed? I dont see it in it :S


It's present State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I don't see anyone posting results in this group. Is Victoria considering any testers for this year?


I have seen 1 positive and seen around 12 rejections since last 3 months.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I have seen 1 positive and seen around 12 rejections since last 3 months.


Thats scary. 

The biggest problem with the Victorian SS is the time they take for evaluation. I applied for state nomination on May 9th expecting their response sometime between September 9th to 20th. If they reject my application, I might not have any other option than giving up the goal of Aus Immigration.

We can take advantage of the other states only If they speed up their process of evaluation. Any thoughts on what can be the future plan?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thats scary.
> 
> The biggest problem with the Victorian SS is the time they take for evaluation. I applied for state nomination on May 9th expecting their response sometime between September 9th to 20th. If they reject my application, I might not have any other option than giving up the goal of Aus Immigration.
> 
> We can take advantage of the other states only If they speed up their process of evaluation. Any thoughts on what can be the future plan?



I am planning to apply for ACT and SA and cancel my application for Vic


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

If anyone gets invite from Victoria, kindly keep us updated..Thanks!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

rvijay said:


> If anyone gets invite from Victoria, kindly keep us updated..Thanks!


I got one last week. Luckily i received it in around 10 weeks.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> I got one last week. Luckily i received it in around 10 weeks.


Congrats! Whats ur skill code?


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

I am in a tricky situation.. .

I currently hold a 457 visa with Developer Programmer as the preferred occupation while issuing my 457 visa. But I applied for ACS as an Analyst programmer as my roles and responsibilities are more closer to Analyst Programmer. Can I use my 457 visa letter for getting Vic SS??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SunnyK said:


> I am in a tricky situation.. .
> 
> I currently hold a 457 visa with Developer Programmer as the preferred occupation while issuing my 457 visa. But I applied for ACS as an Analyst programmer as my roles and responsibilities are more closer to Analyst Programmer. Can I use my 457 visa letter for getting Vic SS??


Hope below helps
Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## alexmar11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Always follow into your contact person so that they can prioritise your application.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Need some help please. 

VIC SS counts exp verified by ACS or total exp? I have 4.7 yrs exp, not sure how much exp will ACS deduct. 

Any clear picture?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

135112 - ICT Project Manager
The total exp that Victoria would count is the one endorsed by ACS. ACS will figure out the exp which matches with the ANZSCO code.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

IF opting for VIC, do I need to reflect VIC as preferred state in EOI or "ANY" ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rvijay said:


> If anyone gets invite from Victoria, kindly keep us updated..Thanks!


Have you applied for Vic SS ? when did you apply ?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Have you applied for Vic SS ? when did you apply ?


Will be applying this week...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Will be applying this week...


Well if you have yet not applied I would seriously suggest that you wait and file SS for ACT instead of Victoria. I didnt know about the timeline they take along with the highest rejection rate that these guys follow in Vic, when my agent filled mine, otherwise i would not have done it.

ACT would just take about a 1 month to clear your application. Its much faster and efficient. however we do need to pay i guess around 300 AUD for filling it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> IF opting for VIC, do I need to reflect VIC as preferred state in EOI or "ANY" ?


Can we choose any states? I mean do we have be specific..My friend wants to choose two-three states..possibly Vic, WA and ACT. In case one rejects the other might accept.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> Can we choose any states? I mean do we have be specific..My friend wants to choose two-three states..possibly Vic, WA and ACT. In case one rejects the other might accept.


Victoria "prefers" that you only select them if you are planning on applying to that state. SA requires that you only select them. I don't know about the other states but they tend to prefer or require that you only select one state.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Ozbound for the information. My friends a mechanical engineer. He wanted to apply for SA but they have put this occupation in off-list criteria. Hence, he doesnt wanna taking risk applying to SA. ACT require mech engineers to be currently employed there. VIctoria has high rejection rate and very long processing time. I guess we should now look for QLD, WA and NSW.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Did anyone receive invite from Victoria state recently? Just to get an idea on the timeline..!


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Did anyone receive invite from Victoria state recently? Just to get an idea on the timeline..!


Yea i did.. Last week.. Took me 2 months and 2 days exactly.. Software tester


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

A setback????

Applications for the Skilled Nominated (190) Visa in Certain Occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

rvijay said:


> If anyone gets invite from Victoria, kindly keep us updated..Thanks!


Hi i received mine. Took 45 days exactly for approval. Job Role - Database Administrator.


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

starwars123 said:


> Hi i received mine. Took 45 days exactly for approval. Job Role - Database Administrator.



Hi Star wars 
what is the total points that you hold mine is 55 m wfor Software Developer role


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

starwars123 said:


> Hi i received mine. Took 45 days exactly for approval. Job Role - Database Administrator.


Good to hear! Congrats


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Star wars
> what is the total points that you hold mine is 55 m wfor Software Developer role


 Hi 85 including sponsorship points. is yours including sponsorship points also?


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Good to hear! Congrats


  Thanks


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Star wars
> what is the total points that you hold mine is 55 m wfor Software Developer role


 Hi Please ignore my previous message. Its not 85. Its 75  Whats yours (with sponsorship)?


----------



## coffeeking (Aug 12, 2013)

*Applying for multiple sponsorships*

What is you guys' opinion on applying for sponsorship from multiple states. For example from all the states that have your occupation as an in-demand occupation on their list.


----------



## Register007 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have got my ACS +VE result. My skill code is 262111. I am currently preparing for IELTS and planning to give the test on Sept 21. Is it possible to apply State-Sponsorship now without IELTS? But I will add the proof once I get the results.

Is it possible? If so, will I save any time?


----------



## Register007 (Aug 19, 2013)

starwars123 said:


> Hi Please ignore my previous message. Its not 85. Its 75  Whats yours (with sponsorship)?


Hi Starwars. 

Nice meeting you here. Me too applied for 262111. 
Is it must to show 30k AUD? Is there any alternative? 
If so, how long we need to keep that 30k in account?
Shall I borrow the money from my friend just for a day, print the bank statement and send the money back? 

Please advice me, Am just blank.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Register007 said:


> Hi Starwars.
> 
> Nice meeting you here. Me too applied for 262111.
> Is it must to show 30k AUD? Is there any alternative?
> ...


NO need to show any evidence until ask you to show the proofs. I haven't seen anyone in the last 9 months who had to submit the proof of living expenditure.

So just go ahead with your documentation by signing the declaration/nomination form.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

In the last 2 days i saw 2 or 3 Vic SS rejections.. What will be the reason for rejections? when i enquired the members I didnt get any answer. Will SS approval depend on the points or experience?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the last 2 days i saw 2 or 3 Vic SS rejections.. What will be the reason for rejections? when i enquired the members I didnt get any answer. Will SS approval depend on the points or experience?



As far as I know VIC is very selective!!


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> As far as I know VIC is very selective!!


Thanks for the response Vincentluf.. 

I know the rejection rates are higher when compared to other states.. i saw the criteria on the website. For sure, those who applied for Vic SS would have met these criteria. Then why the rejection? What is the key factor which Vic looks for to approve?

Selective- can you elaborate?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks for the response Vincentluf..
> 
> I know the rejection rates are higher when compared to other states.. i saw the criteria on the website. For sure, those who applied for Vic SS would have met these criteria. Then why the rejection? What is the key factor which Vic looks for to approve?
> 
> Selective- can you elaborate?


They rely a lot on the CV you provide them which describes your daily duties etc... I don't have more info, I also applied for VIC SS in early August. Waiting Waiting and waiting


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> They rely a lot on the CV you provide them which describes your daily duties etc... I don't have more info, I also applied for VIC SS in early August. Waiting Waiting and waiting


Im waiting for my ACS results.. When im applying for SS will surely need your help. Thanks and Good Luck bro..


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Im waiting for my ACS results.. When im applying for SS will surely need your help. Thanks and Good Luck bro..


Welcome, for which code you applied. For ACS also nowadays you have to wait for a minimum of 12 weeks nowadays.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Welcome, for which code you applied. For ACS also nowadays you have to wait for a minimum of 12 weeks nowadays.


261314.. Yup tester.. Thats why very much concerned about Vic.. 

Yes 12weeks and expecting my results in Nov 1stweek.

Vic also takes 12weeks right?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> 261314.. Yup tester.. Thats why very much concerned about Vic..
> 
> Yes 12weeks and expecting my results in Nov 1stweek.
> 
> Vic also takes 12weeks right?


yes that's right


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> yes that's right


But right now they are just sending the rejection mails.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the last 2 days i saw 2 or 3 Vic SS rejections.. What will be the reason for rejections? when i enquired the members I didnt get any answer. Will SS approval depend on the points or experience?


They will not give you a reason for the rejection. It is not based on points but rather your work experience and skills and how that compares to the current labour requirements in the job market at present.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> But right now they are just sending the rejection mails.


 yes i too saw some rejection posts.. Do Vic take 12weeks to tell even if the SS is rejected??


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> yes that's right


hi guys,

not quite, mine got rejected in 6 weeks...no clue why though


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rvijay said:


> hi guys,
> 
> not quite, mine got rejected in 6 weeks...no clue why though


ACT is the only option left for you now. Go for verification as the occupation is in limited status.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone with 263111 and recently applied for VIC SS?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*VIC SS for BA*

Anybody received VIC SS recently for Business Analyst? Any additional document to be submitted apart from the ones asked on website? If anybody got rejected, what was the reason specified? 
Also, what has been the experience of existing 457 holders? Do they respond early?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

2013 said:


> Anyone with 263111 and recently applied for VIC SS?


I applied today, unsure of the reply. Please let me know how did it go?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

ind2 said:


> I applied today, unsure of the reply. Please let me know how did it go?


Do you have 457? VIC has a fast track route for existing 457 holders who lived in vic.
They respond within a week in such scenario. And the chances of a positive outxome are also high. 

You need to prove that you are genuinely interested in living in VIC.
I have seen a friend getting SS in one day!


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

amitgupte said:


> I got one last week. Luckily i received it in around 10 weeks.


hi,
can you late me the process and timelines, like I applied yesterday.

By when i would recieve an acknowledgement, where can I track the status, 
and what are other process steps involved.
thanks


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I am intending to lodge application for Victoria SS, for this, I am in need of some help regarding concrete documents for positive outcome..

I have witnessed from forum that people have successfully received Victorian SS, so is it possible for you to please send me some samples which you had sent.

I also read somewhere at forum that these documents have to be included, like, the CV should be in appropriate form, alongside reference letters from employers/institutions, commitment letter to state (financial, job adverts, work area), summary of your academic work.

Is it possible if you could send me the samples of aforesaid documents as a reference to prepare my documents.

It would be highly appreciated if you provide assistance in this regard.

Also on email: bilal.mookhi @ gmail.com


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, all guys,,

Anybody got invitation from Victoria S S under Life Scientists NEC(234599), this year or last year.. pls lets talk,,..

thanks in advance..


----------



## hks771988 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Hey Hello I am new on this Forum*

Age 26

Graduation in B.COM (Business Administration)

Exp: 3 years as Marketing Manager (Based on Graduation) 2010 - 2013

MBA in Marketing Management 2013 to 2015

Guys I have 3 years of experience and post quit I pursued MBA, now applying for Australian PR.

My question is whether they will consider my 3 years of experience?

Please Reply !!!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

hks771988

under which anzsco code are you applying for


----------

